# Update Tabelle aus Textfeld



## Sammer (21. Jul 2014)

Guten Abend, 
eine weitere Frage: Ich frage derzeit die Werte einer Tabelle ab und lasse die mir in einem extra Fenster als JTextfield anzeigen.
Dem Nutzer möchte ich jetzt die Möglichkeit geben besagte JTextfields zu ändern bzw. bestimmte Werte einzutragen. Hier stoße ich auf einen Fehler. Ich habe bei einer Spalte einen double-Wert.  Dieses Feld muss aber nicht befüllt werden sondern kann auch leer bleiben.
Jedoch liegt hier auch die Fehlermeldung. GetText() gibt mir einen String zurück. Diesen möchte ich dann an meine Spalte (Double) übertragen was dann logischerweise zu einer Fehlermeldung führt. WIe kann ich diese übergehen? 
Zwar kann ich String zu double convertieren, das klappt auch insofern der Nutzer die besagte Spalte befüllt, jedoch kann diese auch leer sein. DIe leeren Strings bereiten mir dann wiederum Probleme die ich zur Zeit nicht lösen kann.
Ich hoffe hier kann mir einer einen Tipp geben. Morgen kann ich auch noch QUelltext folgen lassen.
Grüße


----------



## Sammer (22. Jul 2014)

Problem hat sich schon gelöst!:applaus:


----------



## MR_UNIX (23. Jul 2014)

Damit auch andere Nutzer die möglicherweise das gleiche oder ein ähnliches Problem haben ihres lösen können, solltest du vielleicht auch die Lösung und nicht nur "geht jetzt" (sinngemäß) hier reinschreiben  freut sich sicher jemand drüber.


----------

